# Carolina red sauce



## iceboxbbq (Jun 28, 2007)

This recipe is a great table sauce for Pulled Pork. Blending both the vinegar and tomato traditions of North Carolina into one.
*INGREDIENTS:*

1 1/2 cups cider vinegar
1/2 cup ketchup
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne or hot red pepper flakes
*PREPARATION:*

Combine all the ingredients in a bowl and stir to dissolve the sugar. Serve at room temperature or chilled. The sauce keeps indefinitely


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks like a good basic sauce. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## keywesmoke (Jun 28, 2007)

Blaspheme sir! An eastern Tarheel would scoff at the very mention of that bloody fruit of the Devil himself entering the sanctity of a purist's vinegar sauce for his beloved "chopped" pork, as it's done in the east. It would equal drinking unsweetened tea or using whole wheat buns.......Good Lord, I'm feeling faint.


----------

